# UHD Monitor erstmal mit 2560x1440 betreiben?



## Der-Feri (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute,

meine Überlegungen meinen Monitor aufzurüsten steht immer noch im Raum.  Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich mir ja einen 4k Monitor kaufen kann und ihn erstmal in WQHD Auflösung betreibe, da die Grakas ja noch nicht so weit sind und sobald Karten es können, kann man auf 4k umsteigen.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (13. Oktober 2014)

Zum Zocken halte ich nichts von 4k, außer vielleicht 4k 60hz G-Sync, was aber auch schon grenzwertig ist. Lieber 1440p 144hz G-Sync und wenn man nicht so viel Geld hat erstmal bei 1080p 144hz bleiben.


----------



## Atent123 (13. Oktober 2014)

Naja ich finde ips Panels besser als jedes TN Panel.


----------



## kartal03 (13. Oktober 2014)

Glaubst du überhaupt, dass du mit deiner Hardware überhaupt mit einer Auflösung über 1080p spielen kannst?


----------



## Atent123 (13. Oktober 2014)

Wen die Signatur stimmt glaube ich nicht das das klappt.


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2014)

Der-Feri schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> meine Überlegungen meinen Monitor aufzurüsten steht immer noch im Raum.  Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich mir ja einen 4k Monitor kaufen kann und ihn erstmal in WQHD Auflösung betreibe, da die Grakas ja noch nicht so weit sind und sobald Karten es können, kann man auf 4k umsteigen.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Wenn dann eher auf 1080p und hoffen, dass die Skalierung einigermaßen hin haut. Warum aber jetzt den Monitor kaufen um zu warten bis die Grafikkarten das schaffen? Warte lieber noch bis Du eine passende Grafikkarte besitzt und steige um wenn die Auswahl größer und die Preise kleiner sind.


----------



## Der-Feri (13. Oktober 2014)

Sorry! Hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass die Graka in der Signatur nur noch so lange im Rechner verbleibt, bis ich mich endlich entschieden habe was ich tun will. XD


----------



## Ryle (13. Oktober 2014)

Würde ich nicht machen, sieht unschön aus.
Wenn du WQHD willst besorg dir nen WQHD Monitor. Gerade bei ungeradem Teiler sieht eine Skalierung immer ******* aus. 1080p geht noch halbwegs auf einem UHD Monitor, da in dem Fall 4 physische Pixel einen 1080p darstellen. Allerdings hast du dann ein etwas groberes Bild, was ja nach Größe des Panels dann auch wieder doof aussieht. 
Dazu kommt noch der Umstand, dass bisherige Betriebssysteme einfach schlechte Skalierungsoptionen bei hohen Auflösungen bieten.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (13. Oktober 2014)

Schliesse mich dem meisten Meinungen hier an. Eine Skalierung auf eine niedrigere Auflösung sieht bei nicht wenigen Monitoren beschxxxx aus..
Was hält denn der TS von einer "Zwischenlösung" , eine Koreamonitor ?


----------



## Der-Feri (13. Oktober 2014)

Macht das wirklich so einen Unterschied, wenn man einen 28 Zoll UHD Monitor mit 2560×1440 laufen lässt? In Sachen Monitor will ich eigentlich keine Zwischenlösung... Die einzige Zwischenlösung wäre eine in Sachen Graham für meinen 20 Zöller. Dadurch kam ich ja erst auf die Idee. Monitore kauft man ja für einige Jahre


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ob es "so einen Unterschied macht" ? In deinem Fall k.A. (kann ich nicht wissen)
Tja, dann wäre es wohl das beste, du guckt, welchen Monitor du exakt haben möchtest. Dann suchst du nach Anwendern, die den haben. Und fragst diese, ob sie eine andere Auflösung einstellen können und wie es dann ausschaut.
Wie oben genannt, trifft meine Aussage bei nicht wenigen Monis zu, nicht alle. Ob das bei "deinem" auch so ist, kann dir wohl (ohne ihn zu kennen /besitzen) keiner seriös beantworten wird können.


----------



## Der-Feri (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab das mit dem ungeraden Teiler überlesen. XD Nachdem  ich es gesehen habe ist es nachvollziehbar, dass es nicht so gut funktionieren kann. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich jetzt einen WQHD Monitor kaufen will um dann in 2 Jahren evtl. auf UHD umzusteigen...


----------



## Ryle (13. Oktober 2014)

Überlege mal wie lange sich 1080p gehalten hat und noch hält. Alles darüber steckt mehr oder weniger noch in den Kinderschuhen und ganz ehrlich, unterhalb von 50" macht UHD sowieso recht wenig Sinn, gerade in Spielen. Du musst dir mal den direkten Vergleich zwischen einem 1920x1080 und 3840x2160 bei selber Größe ansehen, die Unterschiede sind lange nicht so drastisch wie man jetzt erwarten würde. Klar, je größer das Bild und je näher der Sitzabstand, desto eher bemerkt man die Unterschiede. Und bis man UHD überhaupt ordentlich befeuert kann vergeht auch noch Zeit.
Mit einem ordentlichen WQHD Monitor kannst du sicher noch gut 5 Jahre und mehr überbrücken wenn jetzt nicht gerade eine riesige technische Neuerung kommt.

Wenn du aber wirklich direkt auf UHD setzen willst würde ich entweder noch auf die Modelle mit Display Port 1.3  und Adaptive Sync oder aber das G-Sync Modell von Acer warten, das kann dir bei wenig fps enorm helfen. Letzterer setzt natürlich ne Nvidia Karte voraus.


----------



## Der-Feri (13. Oktober 2014)

Im Moment liebäugle ich mit einer GTX 970 und da ist G-Sync kein Problem^^ Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, ob es ein 24 Zoll/1080p/144hz G-Sync- oder ein 27 Zoll/1440p/60hz mit/ohne G-Sync Monitor werden soll. XD Einfache Sache XD XD


----------

